
How Subarus Came to Be Seen as Cars for Lesbians - samsolomon
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/06/how-subarus-came-to-be-seen-as-cars-for-lesbians/488042/?single_page=true
======
brudgers
Recent Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11755522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11755522)

